# gravur, einstampfen oder so



## silence (1. Februar 2002)

hi!

Wie bekomm ich nen gravur, einstampfungs text oder so hin?
Ich hab da ne Metallröhre und möchte da jetzt 
ein "rund-aussehendes" X draufmachen!

Bitte helft mir!

life goes on....


----------



## Kurini (1. Februar 2002)

hm also leg das x und da wo es eingarvoert werden soll auf eine eben ! dann gehst du in die fülloptionen und hackst Abgeflacht Kante und Relief an und dann wählst du Abgeflacht Kante und Relief aus und stellst bei stiel relief auf alle kanten ! oder du wählst bei stil Relief und dann die richtung unten !

oder du machst es mit nem alpha kanal und machst dann einen beleuchtungs effekt drauf und dort hackst du dann weis entspricht voller höhe ab !

so wenns noch andere möglichkeiten gibt würd ic dir auch gern wissen ! 

cya hoffe konnnte dir helfen


----------



## silence (1. Februar 2002)

*thx*

fürs erste reichts, thx!


----------



## AciDemon (6. Februar 2002)

und dann würd ich noch die form des textes dem verlauf des rohres anpassen, damit der text auch so aussieht dass er auf dem rohr ist.


----------



## silence (6. Februar 2002)

Das ist kein Verlauf!
Das sind Airbrush Striche und Texturen.


----------



## TheVirus (7. Februar 2002)

Hintergrund farbe festlegen, neue ebene mit text oder objekt erstellen was eingestanzt werden soll. Diese Selektieren, auf kanäle wexeln und nen neuen Kanal erstellen. Auswahl invertieren und mit weiss füllen. Vielleicht ein bisschen gaussian blur noch drauf.

Zurück zu den Layers. Hintergrund eben auswählen. Filter -> Beleuchtungs effekt strahler nehmen und unten beim Relief kanal Alpha1 (oder wie der Kanal auch immer heisst) einstellen.

So Long
TheVirus


----------



## AciDemon (7. Februar 2002)

*nicht diesen "verlauf"*

@ silence: mit verlauf meinte ich nicht einen grafischen farbverlauf sondern einen physikalischen verlauf, d.h.: der biegung des rohres...

nur so als info...damit hier niemand missverstanden wird.


----------

